# Vitor Ball Search 4 1/2 months old



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Quality sucks due to the lighting but you catch glimpses of him searching and he comes out of the darkness with the ball. 3 for 3. First one straight and far, second straight and close, tried to trick him 3rd one to the the right. You can also see how he gives me the middle finger too, after he finds it! He is steady and constant while searching for it. He will do the same for copper or pvc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCti6zyQwuI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pktBLg6Ot38

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpKb0y-sM5A


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I will get some in tall grass during the day so it's easier to see.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

UMMMM Stacy...

You have to redo that with a little illumination](*,) You probably have your wife handing that stripey monster the ball out there in the darkness somewhere;-)

On a more serious note...I think the way hunt drive develops is very interesting, especially since I have a pup right now. It would be cool to have you document it as it grows.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I will get some in tall grass during the day so it's easier to see.


you beat me


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

If I illuminate anymore he could see it. So in the grass for the next vid. He impresses me how his nose is to the ground and he quarters back and forth. How is your pup at this? I have never had a pup this young hunt like this!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> If I illuminate anymore he could see it. So in the grass for the next vid. He impresses me how his nose is to the ground and he quarters back and forth. How is your pup at this? I have never had a pup this young hunt like this!



I am curious why it impresses you that his nose is to the ground.

More on my pup in a little bit...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I am curious why it impresses you that his nose is to the ground.
> 
> More on my pup in a little bit...



Not to answer for Tim but this isn't terribly uncommon for a pup/young dog just learning. 
The pup's success has probably been (so far) on the ground. 
Tim, correct me if I'm wrong. 
My GSD's first find in a tree was an eye opener for him. He spent almost the whole next send looking in the trees. 
Once the pup really understands the concept and has success then the object can start being put in different places.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Another thought Tim!
Did you toss the ball or walk it into it's place? He could be tracking your ground disturbance to the article.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

His nose to the ground doesn't impress me, but it's the way he continually works he will raise his head up also. What impresses me is how he covers the ground and how detailed he is. I've seen some mals just run around recklessly using their eyes more.
Looks like this but in a smaller package and a little slower cause he is a puppy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z1gqMQHAsg

Need more details? I'm impressed by the way he searches for it and does not quit till he finds it!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Another thought Tim!
> Did you toss the ball or walk it into it's place? He could be tracking your ground disturbance to the article.


Tossed it and he has only done this 4 times. And yes your right all success on the ground so far!

Am I missing something should he be air scenting with no wind on a summer night?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like a keeper!
I enjoyed the utube video of the dog searching for the ball. That reminded me of how my Thunder works when he's searching. Still amazing to see a head snap and zero in on the find.
Soooo much better seeing them actually searching for something rather then sport tracking. :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The air scenting will come when he learns he has to look high. You'll see it when he gets to bushes, etc. Don't worry about it. It will come natural to that dog. He is going to do fine.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Couldn't agree more about the sport tracking Bob. I think he will be just fine myself. He will have to do for now :razz:.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for explaining and posting the other vid. A very visual and great example.

I was thinking the way Bob was that in longer grass and in bigger areas the scent cone may not actually be on the ground so it may take longer to find it with the nose right down.

But in short grass and a small area, and like you said with no wind and a small article with out a lot of scent...it is impressive indeed and the way to go.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Still amazing to see a head snap and zero in on the find.
> Soooo much better seeing them actually searching for something rather then sport tracking. :wink:


Agreed  A lot more interesting to watch, and depends more on the ability of the dog than training


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Of course now I am afraid to post a vid of my pup searching...because you will say she is running around like a crazy mal just bumping into it;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Thanks for explaining and posting the other vid. A very visual and great example.
> 
> I was thinking the way Bob was that in longer grass and in bigger areas the scent cone may not actually be on the ground so it may take longer to find it with the nose right down.
> 
> But in short grass and a small area, and like you said with no wind and a small article with out a lot of scent...it is impressive indeed and the way to go.


Jen you had me worried I thought he was broken and I'd be forced to drown him. Don't do that to me.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Jen you had me worried I thought he was broken and I'd be forced to drown him. Don't do that to me.


Well you wouldn't want to waste any money sending the sh**ter back to Holland;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That's right. I'll let him rent a spot here but if he fails to find that ball once, that's it! I'd hate to waste 5 gallons of water in a bucket on him. I bet that really wouldn't even be feasable anymore soon he might be putting me 6 feet under


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

He sounds like a great new challenge and I can't wait to see what you do with him. That and your new Carna pups!!! Exciting times at your house!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> He sounds like a great new challenge and I can't wait to see what you do with him. That and your new Carna pups!!! Exciting times at your house!


If only you could convince my wife of that!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are going to get eaten alive. He is conspiring against you now as we speak.... you know that don't you ?

Now that he is a metal retriever, there will be no stopping him.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Now that he is a metal retriever, there will be no stopping him.


Let's call him a metal finder! He will soon be deployed to find old rusty nails on finished construction projects. It's part of the stimulus bill / recovery act funding will be paying for his services


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I need to get some of that fancy funding. I found a nail just the other day with the truck. Had to get a new tire.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

No need for a metal detectors! Your tire should be tax deductable in my opinion.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I could have used him, he could have retrieved my tire, as there is metal in there. Been a lot less work.

He is going to be a really nice dog. Gotta come out to my seminar this fall. We will work the dog and shoot birds over him. I bet he would get them for us.

Carols is surrounded by Pheasants. You can hear them non stop. Hunt in the morning, train in the afternoon and evening.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That would be great dog training and hunting! Can Carol cook? WhAt about beer, how far is the nearest liquor store?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That would be great dog training and hunting! Can Carol cook? WhAt about beer, how far is the nearest liquor store?


Can you post a video that isn't pitch black with that pup in it ??

Looks like a nice pup from the picture but I couldn't see shit in the videos.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I know Gerry , next time I'll do it in daylight in higher grass. I need that night vision camera


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The food is great. I cannot complain about that at ALL ! ! THe hospitality is perfect. I think the only real ( and barely) problem is the field, and that will be fixed no problem. But it is so minor, and when it is done, it is going to be really really nice. 

Maybe next fall we get some Sch guy to do a seminar as well. The field should be perfect by then.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

What about hotels where can one stay


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> What about hotels where can one stay


Dude, where have you been, you stay in her very own school!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Plenty of room at the school, there are rooms set up, a full kitchen and a giant gym to work in if it is too hot or cold.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Dude, where have you been, you stay in her very own school!!!


I can't read well. I didn't realize you can stay at the school. How the **** can you beat that. How far is Gerry grimwood from there? He should come by too.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I can't read well. I didn't realize you can stay at the school. How the **** can you beat that. How far is Gerry grimwood from there? He should come by too.


It is freakin far. Like 16 hrs or something from me...similar for him. Maybe he would drive me?

I don't know who I am kidding, the dates never never work for me, and there has been lots of them](*,) Plus she doesn't do gay SAR anymore I don't think  It is all Jeff's fault. ;-)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We will do whatever you want to do Jennifer. That is the whole point of the seminar. Whatever we can do, we will do. there is plenty of room to have some people get lost out there.

I will be driving 17+ hours to get there next week. Man up.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> We will do whatever you want to do Jennifer. That is the whole point of the seminar. Whatever we can do, we will do. there is plenty of room to have some people get lost out there.
> 
> I will be driving 17+ hours to get there next week. Man up.


I ASSume you are getting paid though?

I go to Ontario for a month every fall to visit family, ...what are the fall dates? 

The peer pressure does help though. One day I WILL make it.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah Jen we can watch your dog accidentally stumble upon me in the hedgerow and call it a find.  just joking of coarse. We can also show you how to put on weight to fit in A SAR program, again jk or we can take some really good photos of your dog on a rubble pile and that's all you need wap bop bam boo,certified!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah Jen we can watch your dog accidentally stumble upon me in the hedgerow and call it a find.  just joking of coarse. We can also show you how to put on weight to fit in A SAR program, again jk or we can take some really good photos of your dog on a rubble pile and that's all you need wap bop bam boo,certified!


It has been so long since anyone made fun of the SAR handlers here that I am not even prepared with a witty retort.

::Hangs head in shame::


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

LOL you guys....I still do SAR Jennifer, just not on the huge basis that I did before. I am just tired of the BS involved in it and am backing off of it. Still run for LEO and what not, but am not involved in the "team" thing.....too many "I's" in it for me. 

Come on out you guys, it really is a lot of fun and the learning is outstanding as well. Have tried to get the others to either join or post about it, but I am not going to beg them to come in here. 

Anyway....plenty of room, good food and a we will train whatever handlers wish to work on.


(psst....unfortunately...Tims comments about SAR are sometimes too true....LMAO)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I know Gerry , next time I'll do it in daylight in higher grass. I need that night vision camera


Still waiting :lol:

I made one today but the camera was on a stump and low so you can't see much, I just hope David F doesn't add this to some sick corner of his spank bank 8-[

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ko2xA99Epo


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Still waiting :lol:
> 
> I made one today but the camera was on a stump and low so you can't see much, I just hope David F doesn't add this to some sick corner of his spank bank 8-[
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ko2xA99Epo


That's really nice Gerry. I don't think I'd try something that difficult with Vitor yet!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, it wasn't meant to be a comparison..my dog is 2 yrs now, he should be able to find fly shit on a bagel 8-[ but that is my fault.

I would still like to see some daylight vids of Vitor, he looks like a nice pup.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I know you werent comparing but that is still nice to see and shows the dogs natural abilities. I got roped into tearing out trim and trying to prep a bedroom for painting. Just how I like to spend my Sunday!


----------

